

Hyper for Hyper PHP - captaincrunch

Ok, I am searching the net looking for more information about this.  Figured a few others may also be doing the same.<p>If you find out anything new, drop this thread a comment, I will do the same.
======
captaincrunch
So far, this is all I have seen today:

[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/facebook_gets_faster_de...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/facebook_gets_faster_debuts_homegrown_php_compiler.php)

------
captaincrunch
<http://blogs.zdnet.com/open-source/?p=5753>

